# Mold inside door frame



## 3kids4me (Aug 23, 2011)

We recently noticed that the whole frame around our front door (between door and screen door) seems to have mold spots, and the caulking is sticky.  Our door has been difficult to close for a couple of months which we assumed was just humidity.

What kind of person do you call to help with this problem?  And, how does one find someone reliable?  

(If anyone knows someone in CT, please let me know.)

Thanks!


----------



## Kay H (Aug 23, 2011)

I had mold on the sealer inside the refrig doors.  I used several products with no results. DH bought a spray bottle of Tylex mold and mildew remover and I couldn't believe that it got rid of all the mold.  Can't guarantee it will work on wood, but you may want to give it a try


----------



## robert1 (Aug 23, 2011)

*mold*

Dont know anyone in Conn. Sounds like water is getting down behind door,not sealed real well.Probably you need to call a carpenter,he will have to install new door and make sure it is sealed real well.If you cant find one try a handyman.You should be able to find one in thephonebook.Get an estimate first though.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

You are getting water above the door jam. Is there a roof with flashing? A couple of windows? Are your gutter taking the water off the roof? If you have not protection over your front door, it is the clauking around the area between your siding and door trim. If you have brick or stone on the front of your house, your mortar needs attention.

Get out your birdwatching glasses and stand out in your yard and LOOK for possible problems --- far cheaper to decide which type of mechanic you need first.

Roofer, mason, gutter guy, painter to caulk & repaint.

BUT YOU need to go look first.


----------



## 3kids4me (Aug 23, 2011)

We have an overhang above the front door.  The caulking is old and probably needs to be redone.  My kids often leave the door open as well and probably the humidity from outside didn't help.



vacationhopeful said:


> You are getting water above the door jam. Is there a roof with flashing? A couple of windows? Are your gutter taking the water off the roof? If you have not protection over your front door, it is the clauking around the area between your siding and door trim. If you have brick or stone on the front of your house, your mortar needs attention.
> 
> Get out your birdwatching glasses and stand out in your yard and LOOK for possible problems --- far cheaper to decide which type of mechanic you need first.
> 
> ...


----------



## NWL (Aug 23, 2011)

Oxyclean will clean mold and mildew.  Just follow the directions on the container.  It's also safe to use around plants.

Cheers!


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 23, 2011)

*Conrobium*

http://www.concrobium.com/newProducts.php
Once you've determined what is causing your mold, this an excellent product that prevents recurring mold.  We used to get mold on the inside edge of our windows when there was moisture build up, especially in the winter.  After cleaning the mold, we'd spray this product, let it dry and the mold wouldn't recur.  I see now on their site that also have 2 products for the outside.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 24, 2011)

You have three  problems (probably)

1) *the mold you can see*: this can be cleaned with a chlorine bleach or some other product designed for the purpose, But this is the least of your problems.

2) *The mold that you cant see*: There may not be any, but you wont know until you look. ie remove the door casing

3) *The underlying cause*: Where there is moisture there is mold.  Somewhere, somehow, water is getting where it doesn't belong. Find the source of the water and stop it or redirect it,

I would start with the easy fix and just attack the area with bleach. But if it keeps coming back, dig deeper


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Home Depot carries a line of cleaning products called "Zep" that I swear by.  There's a mold and mildew spray that I use in the bathroom, every week I spray the jets in the tub.  They always got this yucky stuff behind the disc things that fit around them but ever since I started using this Zep it doesn't happen anymore.

3kids, the same thing happens at my front door and it's not because of any of these structural problems that folks here are mentioning.  It's simply because the sun hits the front of the house from first light until early afternoon.  During the winter when the glass panes are in the storm door, condensation occurs when the sun heats up the space between the storm and inside doors - what you're describing is exactly what we deal with!  We've had the door frame checked and there's nothing that needs repairing.  A good ZEP cleaning twice a year takes care of it.   

(Love this ZEP stuff, really, but it's strong - use gloves, and a mask if you can't ventilate the area for some reason.)


----------



## yan19454 (Aug 29, 2011)

I went home depot site. There are a lot zip product. I assumed you mean this one. Thanks.

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------

